# Nate still......



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

....doesnt get it.

Stat line in Houston game looks ok, but if you watched fourth quarter, lets recap Nate.

When he enters the game there is no ball movement what so ever. He becomes one on one so does the rest of the team because he cant be a point.

He still goes under screens on defense, and is a turnover mechine. In a critical possesion in the fourth he dibbled the ball around the court and actually ran out of bounds. It put the nail in the coffin. (How dumb can you be?)

He still chucks and dribbles the ball into the ground.

Bench him and play Dougles from now on. He will cost us less games then nate will.

(P.S Besides the dunk and three in the Bobcat game he almost cost us the game later in the fourth with his idiot passing and turnovers.)


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> ....doesnt get it.
> 
> Stat line in Houston game looks ok, but if you watched fourth quarter, lets recap Nate.
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree with everything you said. He is just not a smart basketball player. One thing you didn't mention that definitely deserves attention is his lack of recognition of when to shoot the ball vs. pass it. I recall a critical possession in the 4th when we were down 5 and he caught the ball in the corner, drove baseline, got all the way to the basket and he didn't even look to shoot; which resulted in him passing out to a Rocket waiting for his inevitable pass. Then, on two seperate possessions following that one, he jacked up two errant shots when the proper thing to do would have been to work the ball OR drive to the basket and draw a foul.

As poor his decision making is, it was an even poorer decision to have him in there instead of Danilo Gallinari. The kid not only plays solid defense, which would have helped stop those penetrations to the rim that Lowry and Landry got BUT ALSO IS THE BEST SHOOTER IN THE LEAGUE. Why the hell if your down, would you not have this guy in the ball game regardless of the night he's having? The kid has shown to be capable of making shots when they count and also makes the proper play. I want to know what D'Antoni's rationale was.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*People need to get off Nate's pipe....*

He simply is not that good of a player. Dynamic? Yes. Talented? You bet. Basketball IQ is off the charts, if you get my drift. He is VERY inconsistent, despite some posters defense of him. He didn't lose the game but he wasn't on the positive side of the ledger, either. He won't be back.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: People need to get off Nate's pipe....*



alphaorange said:


> He simply is not that good of a player. Dynamic? Yes. Talented? You bet. Basketball IQ is off the charts, if you get my drift. He is VERY inconsistent, despite some posters defense of him. He didn't lose the game but he wasn't on the positive side of the ledger, either. He won't be back.


I wonder if it would be at all possible to give TJ Ford a look. He plays our style of tempo and was a major reason behind the temporary success the Bucks and Raptors had. He is turnover prone but I recall him being someone that is a prototypical PG that can really run an offense. At this point and time, I just don't see Nate filling that role.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I absolutely agree with everything you said. He is just not a smart basketball player. One thing you didn't mention that definitely deserves attention is his lack of recognition of when to shoot the ball vs. pass it. I recall a critical possession in the 4th when we were down 5 and he caught the ball in the corner, drove baseline, got all the way to the basket and he didn't even look to shoot; which resulted in him passing out to a Rocket waiting for his inevitable pass. Then, on two seperate possessions following that one, he jacked up two errant shots when the proper thing to do would have been to work the ball OR drive to the basket and draw a foul.
> 
> As poor his decision making is, it was an even poorer decision to have him in there instead of Danilo Gallinari. The kid not only plays solid defense, which would have helped stop those penetrations to the rim that Lowry and Landry got BUT ALSO IS THE BEST SHOOTER IN THE LEAGUE. Why the hell if your down, would you not have this guy in the ball game regardless of the night he's having? The kid has shown to be capable of making shots when they count and also makes the proper play. I want to know what D'Antoni's rationale was.


Yep I agree. Nate is just too dumb to ever be anything special, and the subs in this game were poor. Gallo,chandler,duhon,lee are fourth quarter must.

Lets also give credit to the Rockets. Both teams played well but they just edged us out. It happens, especially on the road.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Yep I agree. Nate is just too dumb to ever be anything special, and the subs in this game were poor. Gallo,chandler,duhon,lee are fourth quarter must.
> 
> Lets also give credit to the Rockets. Both teams played well but they just edged us out. It happens, especially on the road.


Agreed with your 4th quarter musts and think that Jefferies has entered the unit as well with the way he excels at defense. His rise in play has played a big, big role in turning this team around.

And the Rockets are a very very good team, don't get me wrong. Their play has got me hoping the Knicks could achieve that same level of efficiency.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Disagree Tru...*

I did not think WE played well at all. Far too much one on one on offense and a real lack of intensity on defense and the boards after the first 8 minutes or so. Give the rockets credit. They wanted it more.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I did not think WE played well at all. Far too much one on one on offense and a real lack of intensity on defense and the boards after the first 8 minutes or so. Give the rockets credit. They wanted it more.


I thought they played very hard. But thought the Rockets brought their A game. If this game was played several weeks ago Knicks lose by 35 easy. They answered all the Rockets runs for almost three quarters. They were at their best when they were sharing the ball though....which really ended in the fourth. (Aka The Robinson Syndrome)


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*still......blaming a Knick-Player*

Knicks-96 Houston-105
Knicks-88 OKC-106 

We are no-longer holding teams under a 100 points (its reversed), we are holding ourselves under a 100 points (Nate's energy is widely known for outscoring our oponents). 

Well, it isnt hard to see that Houston & OKC got our number.....two straight ash-whippins from (Young) teams that are capable of playing nine (9) of their players within the first 18 minutes of the game (middle of 2nd quarter). 
While the Knicks are still stuck at playing 6 players in the first 24 or 36 minutes of the game. 

We just witness two young teams (Houston & OKC) that started developing as many "players" as posible on their roster to fit into their regular season rotation as early as the start of training-camp. 
*It dont look like they singled any player out.....*b/c of personality, raw talent, or favoritism towards pet-players. 

The best thing said about the Knicks last 3 games (1-2) with a high turnover ratio: 
*Dont blame the Player....blame the game---COACH!* 

*Lets Go Knicks!!!* 

*P.S.*
The reason why I prefererd hiring Rick Carlisle instead of celebrity coach Damntoni. 

*Mavericks Team Report*
“It hurts, but you've got to be able to win with the rest of those guys that are dressed, so no excuses there.”
- Coach Rick Carlisle, on the Mavericks losing to Utah without Josh Howard and Drew Gooden.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Nate is a NBA Combo-Guard.....*

*Nate is a NBA Combo-Guard!!!

What is a combo-guard:* Dallas Jason Terry is a prime combo-guard. 

Brooks & Lowry together has been working steady this season on confusing oponents by their switch to combo-guards.

Rookie PG-Maynor & rookie SG-Harden has been one of the strong catalist off the bench at confusing the Thunders oponents by having the ability to switch out of their natural position as a combo-guard. 

*The OKC Thunder are building a DYNASTY....*

*Durant* may be the only one with greatness....but how f...ing great is this guy? And he's only getting better. 

*Westbrook* might not reach greatness, but he's a true PG, very underrated, very young, and is an all-around good, winning player, who fits great with Durant.

*Harden* was a smart pick. He's just a great fit for their team, is a true SG, and will work perfectly with Westbrook as a backcourt to go along with Durant and Green. 

....how is that not building a dynasty? 

Three years of drafting a *"NEED"* rather than the best player available, OKC drafted the best player available at the position the *"TEAM"* needed. 
*OKC....*G.M., coaching-staff, college-scouts, and players all deserve the best PROPS in their 2009-10 Plan. 
*Their 2010 Plan....*will be off the hook b/c they are only going after players that will make the players they have better... 

*P.S.*
The reason why I prefererd hiring Rick Carlisle instead of celebrity coach Damntoni. 

*Mavericks Team Report*
"It hurts, but you've got to be able to win with the rest of those guys that are dressed, so no excuses there."
- Coach Rick Carlisle, on the Mavericks losing to Utah without Josh Howard and Drew Gooden.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Nate is a NBA Combo-Guard.....*



Kiyaman said:


> *P.S.*
> The reason why I prefererd hiring Rick Carlisle instead of celebrity coach Damntoni.


I would've said Byron Scott or Mark Jackson... but anything other than the dumb 'stache guy.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Nate is a NBA Combo-Guard.....*



Gotham2krazy said:


> I would've said Byron Scott or Mark Jackson... but anything other than the dumb 'stache guy.


I prefered Mark Jackson & Patrick Ewing, or Carlisle & Herb. 
Byron Scott was not available at the time. 

*An injury Dallas Mavs team came to MSG and "TORCHED" the Knicks so bad that its not even considered a 50 point Blowout....*more like the worst High School Team vs the NBA Championship Team.....or the Knicks vs the original Dream-Team. 

*The Proof of the pudding:*


> *P.S.*
> The reason why I prefererd hiring Rick Carlisle instead of celebrity coach Damntoni.
> 
> *Mavericks Team Report*
> ...


----------

